
Pilots: FAA Didn't Wait Too Long to Ground Boeings 737-8 Max - tomohawk
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/business/pilots-faa-didnt-wait-too-long-to-ground-boeings-737-8-max-plane
======
nutcracker46
What's this? More debate and argumentation that the Feds didn't wait
excessively long before grounding the 737 Max 8? There is no way to prove such
a thing. May as well play the lottery and hope not to win the jackpot, though
some of the balls are weighted...

------
mimixco
But the ADSB data was available right away, even while the plane was flying.
It's available to everyone on sites like FlightRadar. Why does the FAA keep
saying they had to wait to get it?

